# ممكن المساعدة في فهم معنى هذه الكلمة القادح Trigger



## yaaser (10 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو المساعدة في فهم هذا المعنى لكي أدرس المتكاملة 555
1- ما معنى كلمة القادح Trigger
2- عتبة الدخل
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 فبراير 2011)

شرحها كاملا هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
القدح هو بدء للحدث أى دورة اخراج النبضة
لا يوجد عتبة الدخل و هذا الطرف يسمى حد انتهاء النبضة


----------

